

SOPA and the oblivious - pwg
http://esr.ibiblio.org/?p=4009

======
gizzlon
A good read, but I don't agree with his conclusions at all.

Yes, a powerful government can abuse its power, but that does not mean it has
to happen or that the alternatives are necessarily better.

There are some things individuals and cooperation can't, or won't, do.. I
feels people arguing for "small" governments always draw an imaginary line
between the things they _do_ expect the government to handle (roads, an
army..) and the things they don't (healthcare..).

Is a "big" government that's actually working for the good of the people too
much too expect?

